# Google- Linzess New Drug For Irritable Bowel Syndrome And Chronic Constipation ... - Doctor Tipster



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt0.ggpht.com/news/tbn/qFKIgU3FR1IqxM/6.jpgDoctor Tipster<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Linzess New Drug For Irritable Bowel Syndrome And Chronic Constipation ...**Doctor Tipster*FDA approved Linaclotide (Linzess), a peptide agonist of guanylate cyclase 2C as one-daily treatment for adults with chronic idiopathic constipation and *irritable bowel syndrome*. Researchers assessed linaclotide for both the treatment of irritable *...*FDA approves Constipation Drug<nobr>Manila Bulletin</nobr><nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

